# Please Vote For My Beautiful Woman!



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Hittin' up my 2Cool Brothers and Sisters. I entered my girlfriend into this contest the other day without her knowing. She calls me up crying (happy tears) earlier today to tell me that she saw one of our friends had voted for her picture on the 93Q website and that she made top 10 out of 45. She truly has NO idea how wonderful she looks, though I tell her all of the time, and she has the biggest heart in the world. It only takes a minute to vote, and you can log-in using you FB or just by registering your email with 93Q. I truly appreciate y'all helping me show her that she is as beautiful on the outside as she is inside. :dance:

Here is the link!
http://thenew93q.upickem.net/engine/Votes.aspx?PageType=VOTING&contestid=80070

Daysie Faith Hernandez








THANK YOU!


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Done. Pretty girl bro!


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Thank you! I have absolutely no idea why she is with me. LOL!


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

I just Learned that you can vote a max of 4 times a day and you can do it all at once! Green sent!!! 

Here is the link for whoever is using a phone: http://thenew93q.upickem.net/engine/Votes.aspx?PageType=VOTING&contestid=80070


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

done


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Done.Your a lucky man.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Keeper there bro


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Went back with 3 more votes.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Voted


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Thank you for your time Gents. It's very appreciated. 

You can vote a max of 4 times PER DAY and you can do it all at once!

Green sent!


----------



## shorty70 (Jun 29, 2008)

Don't let her see ur avatar...lol, did it.


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

Done 4'xs You rich? lol


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

x4 011913:shamrock:


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Thank you for taking the time to vote for her! Green sent!


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Done


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Thank you! Green sent!


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Bump for Monday. Thank you for all of your votes so far! You can vote 4 times per day, and you can do all votes at one time. It only takes a minute to register and they wont spam your email. I believe they will probably tally up the votes by the end of the week on the 93Q morning zoo. :doowapsta

Here is the link!
http://thenew93q.upickem.net/engine/...ontestid=80070

Daysie Faith Hernandez


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Just voted 4 times 4 her she's a keeper for sure. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Take her fishing with you in a bikini and post her picture on fishing babe of month with a big fish. She will win the twice. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Done deal. Hope yall win.


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

txteltech - Thats a good idea! If she wins, she gets a free photoshoot with hair and makeup done. I think some pictures should be dedicated to 2cool.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Done...Need more pics to entice more voting!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Bretticu$ said:


> txteltech - Thats a good idea! If she wins, she gets a free photoshoot with hair and makeup done. I think some pictures should be dedicated to 2cool.


Why don't you have her as your avatar? Just asking.


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

I don't have a pic of her holding a fishing pole.....yet.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

done


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Done, but what the HECK is that in the #9 slot next to her??? YIKES


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bretticu$ said:


> I don't have a pic of her holding a fishing pole.....yet.
> 
> Got any full body shots of her without you in them?


----------



## Goat Weed (Nov 4, 2009)

Daaaaaaaammmmmnn you must be super rich.$$$ 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Green sent!


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

rlw said:


> Done, but what the HECK is that in the #9 slot next to her??? YIKES


I don't know but that is straight up nasty!


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Different strokes for different folks! LOL!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Bretticu$ said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have a pic of her holding a fishing pole.....yet.
> ...


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Here is a reminder that you can vote 4 times per day! 

http://thenew93q.upickem.net/engine/Votes.aspx?PageType=VOTING&contestid=80070


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Gettin' better!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Voted Again...Sux it doesn't show who is in the lead.


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

Just voted X4. You can sort the pictures by "Most Votes", on the top right of the page. As of today she's leading.


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Green sent! She is in the lead! We appreciate all of the votes!


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Signed up and voted for your lady! Hope she wins and appreciate the vote for Jill for the fishing babe!


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

rsparker67 said:


> Signed up and voted for your lady! Hope she wins and appreciate the vote for Jill for the fishing babe!


I appreciate it Sir! I hope Jill wins as well, I appreciate your time. I will vote for Jill daily, she is the best looking one on there by far! :cheers:


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

She just got 4 more


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Daysie is still in the lead :texasflag


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

They just announced that they will be shutting down the voting on Saturday. Thank you for all of the continued support!


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Here is the daily reminder that you can vote 4 times per day!

http://thenew93q.upickem.net/engine/Votes.aspx?PageType=VOTING&contestid=80070


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Still waiting for that posterior shot. I'm sure you have a pic where she is looking back over her shoulder or something. :smile:


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Still waiting for that posterior shot. I'm sure you have a pic where she is looking back over her shoulder or something. :smile:


If she wins, I will post a bikini shot.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bretticu$ said:


> If she wins, I will post a bikini shot.


Just voted again...Still in the lead! :bounce:


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

:cheers:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> The person below me also thinks Bretticu$ should post that bikini pic now to ensure victory...





sweenyite said:


> True


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

I thought bikini pics was a requirement for all vote threads!?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

rsparker67 said:


> I thought bikini pics was a requirement for all vote threads!?


Only for successful winning vote threads. :dance:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

' You've reached your max votes for this day ' :headknock


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

:doowapsta


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bretticu$ said:


> :doowapsta


Post it you weenie! :cheers:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Uh Oh...She slipped to 2nd. I warned you...Better post that pic now to get these guys voting.


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Slipped to 2nd, voting ends today!!! Please help her get 1st!!!! You can vote 4 times at once.

Vote for Daysie!
http://thenew93q.upickem.net/engine/Votes.aspx?PageType=VOTING&contestid=80070


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

She is now back in 1st place, help me keep her there till the end of the day!!! You can vote 4 times per day! Thank you!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hit her three more times. What happened to the other pics? I was going to try to wipe that sand off her tummy. :frown:


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

They are on the other post I made. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=4631916#post4631916


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Brett, I just voted 4 more times for your girl. However, I have one thing to say to the guys that are attached to those girls. DONT ***** IT UP!! They call me the fireman. Not really, but you know what I mean.


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Green sent!


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

X4 more


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

4 more from me. Looks like she's in first. Congrats.

How in the world this one is in 3rd is a mystery to me. She must have a great personality. I guess it's true what they say about beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

That is downright nasty


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Different strokes for different folks I guess! Daysie is still in first place and as long as she holds that position through the night, the prize will be hers!!! You can vote 4 times back to back, and it takes a few seconds to register. Thank you all!

http://thenew93q.upickem.net/engine/Votes.aspx?PageType=VOTING&contestid=80070#SubmissionDisplay


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

I just voted again.. she is still in first but I cant see by how much.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

4 More...She is still in first! :fireworks


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

4 more this morning


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a blister on my thumb from trying to rub those grains of sand off her stomach.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Blk Jck 224 again"

LMAO !


----------



## flyingfish (Mar 21, 2006)

*X 4*

Just added my 4


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Thank you so much for the votes, they will announce the winner tomorrow morning!


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Well, for some reason they are continuing the voting. You can vote 4 times per day. Please vote for Daysie if you get a chance. Thank you!

http://thenew93q.upickem.net/engine/...ontestid=80070

Daysie


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Bretticu$ said:


> Well, for some reason they are continuing the voting. You can vote 4 times per day. Please vote for Daysie if you get a chance. Thank you!
> 
> http://thenew93q.upickem.net/engine/...ontestid=80070
> 
> ...


YOUR A LUCKY MAN!!!!

Link no worky. Well for me atleast.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

I just voted 4x for her again. Best of luck!


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Here is a new link that should work. You can vote 4 times at once per day for Daysie!

Thank you!!!

http://thenew93q.upickem.net/engine/Votes.aspx?PageType=VOTING&contestid=80070#SubmissionDisplay


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Reminder for the day. You can vote 4 times in a row per day for Daysie!

Thank you!

http://thenew93q.upickem.net/engine/Votes.aspx?PageType=VOTING&contestid=80070#SubmissionDisplay


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

4 More...Daysie remians in the lead!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Quatro Mas...Primero Lugar! :texasflag


----------



## SlicksVR4 (Jul 7, 2006)

Done x 4


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm just not understanding what she sees in you.


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Hey! That's my good side too!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

4 more for Miss Daysie !

Some of you ugly mongrels sure do have pretty Ladies 

Ya'll better hope they don't go to Eyemasters and get their eyes checked :ac550:


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

No joke, gotta keep those blinders on! lol Thank you Bo!


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

4 mores sent! When's the voting over?


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

They just announced that they will tally up the votes at the end of today!!! Help to keep Daysie in first, you can vote 4 times at once per day! Thank you!

http://thenew93q.upickem.net/engine/Votes.aspx?PageType=VOTING&contestid=80070#SubmissionDisplay


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

4 more.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*4 MORE...STILL IN THE LEAD! :texasflag*


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Hopefully they announce the winner in the morning like they said they would! Voting is still open. Please help me keep Daysie in 1st, you can vote 4 times in a row, per day! Thank you all so much!!! This will be the best Valentines ever for her, and she really does deserve it for putting up me! 

http://thenew93q.upickem.net/engine/Votes.aspx?PageType=VOTING&contestid=80070#SubmissionDisplay


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I hit it 4 more times this morning! :work:


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

They just shut down the voting and Daysie was in 1st!!! Keep your fingers crossed!!!!!!


----------



## FISHINFOOL87 (Jun 21, 2010)

Did she win?


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

No idea, I haven't received an email or anything from 93q. I know she was in 1st place when they stopped the voting. :/


----------



## redfishking11 (Oct 15, 2008)

Looks like she won congrats... now thats 2cool


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

SHE WON FIRST PLACE!!! I just want to thank everyone of you that took the time and effort to vote for her. This really put a giant smile on her face and a tear in her eye. She honestly didn't think she would make top 10, let alone 1st place! Thank you from the bottom of my heart for helping me show her what she couldn't see for herself! This really is 2cool. :cheers:


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Looks like a different gal in your avatar up there????


----------

